# FS-NOS Raleigh Red Dot tires



## 66TigerCat (Jan 11, 2010)

I have 3 of these, all NOS. I believe they are from the 70's. Still supple. 20 x 1.75, made in Korea. Asking $15. each + shipping. Thanks.


----------

